# John Wood, go suck a lemon



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

:furious:

I had to replace a HWT that was used as a storage/buffer tank in conjunction with a tank less in a restaurant. There was a re-circ line and a mixing valve to complicate the straight change out. Therefore, we replaced the old HWT with the same model.

We got in there at 5am today and were supposed to be finished for 7am opening. When we finished at 6:30am and filled up the tank, water began pouring out of the HWT casing.

I just wanted to say, Thank You to the assembly line employee who only used one wrap-around of thin white thread tape and tightened the relief valve to the point where it cracked the tank and gave me the headache I now have.

Thankfully the wholesaler had one more in stock and HWT switch #2 went well with a 8:30am finish time. 

FYI, This hasn't been the first time I have had a problem with John Wood HWT. 3 similar manufacturer problems in the last year.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What a headache. :thumbdown: You'll have to find another manufacturer.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

All JWG up here are now bottom entry. Apparently to keep the bottom sediment free. Why not put a 90 on the dip instead. Engineers blow sometimes. Aside from that, im a fan of JW.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*who makes them???*

who makes them anyway??

Never seen or heard of them in the midwest .....

did they give you a labor allowance for your pain and suffering???


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

John wood and American water heater, a canadian manufacturer and a subsidiary of GSW, was aquired by AO smith water products in 2006.

So chances are the JW tank is a Mexican made AOS piece of crap.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I install mostly A.O. Smith electric heaters and haven't had any problems, other than
since the flood at the TN plant I keep getting different styles.

Other than that we have Rheem and BW in my area, they all seem comparable.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The Water Heater Hall of Shame... :yes:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> who makes them anyway??
> 
> Never seen or heard of them in the midwest .....
> 
> did they give you a labor allowance for your pain and suffering???


The wholesaler gave me a free replacement. Nothing else. 

Although I did take the relief valve, brass hose bibb, thermostats and elements from the one I brought back. :whistling2:


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

markb said:


> The wholesaler gave me a free replacement. Nothing else.
> 
> Although I did take the relief valve, brass hose bibb, thermostats and elements from the one I brought back. :whistling2:


Do they take the tank or just the sticker? I got asked for the tank a few weeks back; first time in a decade. I had already turfed it and had to retrieve it from the dumpster behind home dumpo to get the warranty. They charge me a 25 warranty fee too boot.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought most of the AOS tanks were made in TN.

Truth be told, I've never even seen a large tank heater made in Mexico.



ZL700 said:


> John wood and American water heater, a canadian manufacturer and a subsidiary of GSW, was aquired by AO smith water products in 2006.
> 
> So chances are the JW tank is a Mexican made AOS piece of crap.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> I thought most of the AOS tanks were made in TN.
> 
> Truth be told, I've never even seen a large tank heater made in Mexico.


"In addition to its plant in Ashland City, A.O. Smith's North American facilities include plants in McBee., S.C.; Renton, Wash.; Stratford, Ontario; Charlotte, N. C.; *Juarez, Mexico*; Florence, Ky.; and Franklin and Cookeville, Tenn."
http://contractormag.com/hydronics/aosmith_buys_0506/


----------

